# Toshiba laptop toolbar



## wbodycomb (May 11, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop running Vista. How does one get rid of the (annoying) toolbar at the top of the screen? I think it's a Toshiba toolbar, but not sure.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Look for it in the add/remove programs in the control panel. Choose uninstall. 

You may see a few other things you do not need while you are in there.


----------



## trixiec (Jan 16, 2009)

wbodycomb said:


> I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop running Vista. How does one get rid of the (annoying) toolbar at the top of the screen? I think it's a Toshiba toolbar, but not sure.


I have finally discovered how to do this! This toolbar is called "Flashcards". Go to Programs on your Start up menu and click on Toshiba then open "Utilities" and then click on "Settings for Flashcards" and then select "Disable Flashcards". BINGO!! The most annoying setting on a computer EVER has been disabled.


----------

